# A shrimp question on deveining



## Sgt. Pepper (Jan 6, 2005)

Ive read many sources now that tell me larger shrimp should definitely be deveined as well as shrimp that are cooked out of shell, as in gumbo or jambalaya.  I'm hoping a New Orleans native or someone knowledgable on this subject can give me some help.  I'm planning a shrimp boil, with a medium sized gulf shrimp.  All the information I've read on the subject of shrimp boils, makes no mention of deveining the shrimp, presumably because there are so many of them.  Is it acceptable to eat the vein in peel-and-eat/shrimp boil fashion.  I know many are grossed out at the thought of eating the vein, but I wondered how they do it in New Orleans?  Someone please help me out.

Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

Just go ahead and eat 'em!  The veins are teeny tiny and don't have much taste, if any.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Just go ahead and eat 'em!  The veins are teeny tiny and don't have much taste, if any.



Ick!  Guess you can tell I'm a Yankee, eh?


----------



## crewsk (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm with you PA. I can't stand the veins! I got boild shrimp at a seafood resturant not long ago & they were not deveined & they were gritty. UGH!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm with you PA. I can't stand the veins! I got boild shrimp at a seafood resturant not long ago & they were not deveined & they were gritty. UGH!!



Thanks!  That makes me feel better!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

PA, lots of people would probably agree with you.  Veins just don't bother me, but I don't get the really big ole juicy jumbo guys up here much anyway.

Sarge, if you've got a hour or so to kill, knock yourself out and devein the buggers.  May be aesthetically more pleasing, but in gumbo and jambalaya it's all a big delicious mess anyway.  Who's gonna notice a few weenie shrimp veins (except PA)?


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

You're right, Mud, I would!  I have sharp eyes and ears for things that irritate me! (once again, my poor hubby!)


----------



## scott123 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd notice those nasty little shrimp veins in a heartbeat. No shrimp poo for me thanks.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

scott123 said:
			
		

> I'd notice those nasty little shrimp veins in a heartbeat. No shrimp poo for me thanks.



ROFL here, Scott!

I wouldn't recommend that you closely inspect the shrimp in the next batch of Etouffee you have...!

While I certainly understand where you all are coming from here on the issue of "poo" (ROFL!), this is not a concern for a Cajun!  (No, I'm not one, but I do know quite a few...)  Small to medium shrimp not deveined would not bother me.  However, I definately devein large shrimp or prawns for the very same reason.


----------



## BigBlueMouse (Jan 8, 2005)

Don't waste your time deveining shrimp for a boil...there will be too many. It's not a big deal. Just make sure you don't overcook them, which is the main thing.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2005)

i buy mine deveined with the shell still on but split up the back. i still wash them to pull out what was missed by the fish monger. if i can't get them deveined, it is very easy to do. i use a sharp pairing knife, and run under a trickle of cold water to help seperate the vein. it goes quickly if you whistle a happy tune during the process.    no fish poo for me either.
i have tried to use the strange hook/curved point looking thing that is supposed to slit the back properly, but i usually end up mangling them that way.
if it is at all possible in the dish you are making, try to cook the shrimp with the shells still on. it really does help increase the shrimp flavor. i've heard leaving the head on does the same because of a fat pouch in the head (it's brain, maybe?), but i have yet to try it a home.


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 20, 2005)

At the majority of shrimp boils or 'boils' with shrimp included that we do in the Lowcountry of SC - shrimp are rarely deveined.  Granted, the larger a shrimp gets the more pronounced the vein may be, but it has never seemed to be an issue.  

I mean - if you want to get picky on the 'entrails' of seafood, then you'll probably never eat an oyster again.    

It is important as BlueMouse says to not overcook them or they tough and rather tastless.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 20, 2005)

Bupo!  Where are you?  I'm in the area, too!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 21, 2005)

I devein them no matter what size they are. Can't get past the poo thing.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2005)

I devein too.  Every shrimp, every time.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm with buckytom, I buy my shrimp already deveined by the store and kept in the shell.  I find that the veins make the shrimp a little gritty.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 23, 2005)

Explain deveining to an idiot like me plz?

When I get shrimp from the store, they're semi-frozen, with the shells on, but it seems like they've been loosened somehow. I don't see anything that looks "icky"

Am I missing something? I certainly have no desire to eat shrimp poo....


----------



## auntdot (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry sheriff, just found your question.

Although the tail of the shrimp (or crayfish or lobster) is there to provide motility, it does contain the 'vein', read that intestine.

It is a long straight structure that lies just under the shell in the back of the beast.

Many times you get shrimp with little or nothing in the 'vein', but at times there is dark green to black stuff in there.

It is shrimp poop.

If you want to find it, and remove it, just take a knife and make a cut from the front to the back, only going in less than an eighth of an inch or so.

You will find a rubbery structure that is the intestine.

Just pull it out.

You do not have to.

I do it with large shrimp, when I see the black 'vein' because I prefer to.

It is not necessary.


----------

